# Oak Hill turns down OJ Mayo



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

http://news.enquirer.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060428/SPT0301/50512012


Here.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

maybe if he is lucky a community college will accept him


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Mayo can go to another school, this really isn't a big deal if you ask me. This kid has talent and as long as he stays out of further trouble the rest of the year an NBDL team or college would love to have him for one year before he is drafted.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

So what happens if Mayo goes straight to the NBDL from High School ... after that one year would he then be drafted out of the NBDL?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> So what happens if Mayo goes straight to the NBDL from High School ... after that one year would he then be drafted out of the NBDL?


Yup, he gets his shoe endorsement and tons of publicity in the D-League and then would be drafted the following year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> tons of publicity in the D-League


is that possible? :laugh:


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Dude is 19. Melo won the NCAA tournament at this age, rather than finishing his junior year in HS. Mayo should go to the NBDL or a JUCO.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Or he would just disappear like Lenny Cooke. Didn't he dominate in NBDL or was it USBL? I just remember he once lit up for 50 in one of those minor leagues.

Mayo hasn't been hyped up as Lebron was. Nobody other than hardcore basketball fans know this kid's name. Even Oden. Most people I know who call themselves basketball fans don't know about this kid.



TucsonClip said:


> Yup, he gets his shoe endorsement and tons of publicity in the D-League and then would be drafted the following year.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

he is a junior isnt he. how can you go from a junior to community college. why cant he stay at his current school?? wouldnt he have to drop out? i dont know about this stuff I'm 14.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Didn't his suspension turn out to be a lot less than 180? Like 10 days or something?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> he is a junior isnt he. how can you go from a junior to community college. why cant he stay at his current school?? wouldnt he have to drop out? i dont know about this stuff I'm 14.


I think you can go to a community college w/o a HS degree, you just have to be over 18.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

mysterio said:


> Dude is 19. Melo won the NCAA tournament at this age, rather than finishing his junior year in HS. Mayo should go to the NBDL or a JUCO.


if hes 19 he can go to NBA this year, cant he?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Didn't his suspension turn out to be a lot less than 180? Like 10 days or something?


I was hearing that too. Considering he announced he will be returning to NCH for his senior year, I'm guessing it's true. I heard it was far less than 180 days, but more than 8. Walker was interviewed saying it was 10 days.

Mayo's extremely talented, but he needs to get on the right path. If he's having trouble in HS, imagine college if he doesn't get straight. He's been suspended for fights, skipping classes and now this.

http://www.herald-dispatch.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060502/SPORTS02/605020316/1002/SPORTS


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

pmac34 said:


> if hes 19 he can go to NBA this year, cant he?


I believe you have to wait a year after you high school class graduates, regardless of your age. Mayo's class is 07, meaning he would have to wait until the 08 draft. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> if hes 19 he can go to NBA this year, cant he?


No. He needs to graduate from HS first, and then serve 1 year out of HS. He could technically get his GED, HKF came up with a plan which I thought was good, and head to the NBDL possibly this season. As due to his age, his HS class has already graduated.

The NBA rule states it's 19 and 1 year removed from high school, whether through prep school, NBDL, college or whatever the player chooses.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> No. He needs to graduate from HS first, and then serve 1 year out of HS. He could technically get his GED, HKF came up with a plan which I thought was good, and head to the NBDL possibly this season. As due to his age, his HS class has already graduated.
> 
> The NBA rule states it's 19 and 1 year removed from high school, whether through prep school, NBDL, college or whatever the player chooses.


So it's required for a player to have a high school diploma to enter the draft?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> is that possible? :laugh:


Haha, right now its not, but OJ would be the first and not the last HS star to earn a nice paycheck in the DL before being drafted. OJ alone would generate tons of interest in the D-League, because he is a star and a well known name, not to mention the show deal he would be eligable to sign while playing there.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Gilgamesh said:


> Or he would just disappear like Lenny Cooke. Didn't he dominate in NBDL or was it USBL? I just remember he once lit up for 50 in one of those minor leagues.
> 
> Mayo hasn't been hyped up as Lebron was. Nobody other than hardcore basketball fans know this kid's name. Even Oden. Most people I know who call themselves basketball fans don't know about this kid.


People in Ohio and Kentucky know his name well. I've been hearing about him since he was in 8th grade.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

AZwildcats4 said:


> So it's required for a player to have a high school diploma to enter the draft?


Taken from the new CBA:

Beginning in 2006, the age limit for entering the Draft will increase from 18 to 19 years of age. U.S. players must be at least one year removed from high school and 19 years of age (by the end of that calendar year) before entering the draft. An international player must turn 19 during the calendar year of the draft.

I don't believe that they actually have to have a diploma, but their high school class must have graduated. I know a GED will suffice, I'm not even sure you need to get a GED to enter. You just have to be 1 year removed from high school. In Mayo's case, his class would probably have been '05 and he could get his GED now and join the NBDL, I believe. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Taken from the new CBA:
> 
> Beginning in 2006, the age limit for entering the Draft will increase from 18 to 19 years of age. U.S. players must be at least one year removed from high school and 19 years of age (by the end of that calendar year) before entering the draft. An international player must turn 19 during the calendar year of the draft.
> 
> I don't believe that they actually have to have a diploma, but their high school class must have graduated. I know a GED will suffice, I'm not even sure you need to get a GED to enter. You just have to be 1 year removed from high school. In Mayo's case, his class would probably have been '05 and he could get his GED now and join the NBDL, I believe. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


That is for the rule for NBA and it's draft, however, the rules for the NBDL and it's draft are different.

My interpetation of the rule is that the player must be 18 and his highschool class must have graduated. In Mayo's case getting a GED would only allow him to work out more and prepare for his eventual climb to the pros, he would still have to sit out until his highschool class has graduated, therefore he won't be eligible for the NBDL until June 07' or whenever his highschool class graduates.



> *A player is eligible to be signed to a D-League contract if he is or will be at least 18 years old during the calendar year in which the D-League draft is held and his high school class has graduated.* Also, the player may not have attended college in the United States in the academic year that takes place during the season covered by his D-League contract.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2407522


In my opinion Mayo would be best served attending a prep school. Actually a good school for kids who need some discipline, but prepares kids for college and life is Hargrave Military Academy here in VA. Several top basketball players have attended this school to learn discipline and get passing scores to qualify for college namely this years Mcdonald's All American Vernon Macklin.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> My interpetation of the rule is that the player must be 18 and his highschool class must have graduated. In Mayo's case getting a GED would only allow him to work out more and prepare for his eventual climb to the pros, he would still have to sit out until his highschool class has graduated, therefore he won't be eligible for the NBDL until June 07' or whenever his highschool class graduates.
> 
> In my opinion Mayo would be best served attending a prep school. Actually a good school for kids who need some discipline, but prepares kids for college and life is Hargrave Military Academy here in VA. Several top basketball players have attended this school to learn discipline and get passing scores to qualify for college namely this years Mcdonald's All American Vernon Macklin.


I'm not sure, realistically at 19 he could make a case that his high school class has already graduated if he were to get his GED. It'd have to go to the courts probably, but I could see him get into the '06-'07 NBDL season. He was held back (I believe) earlier on in school, so he's behind his high school class. The rules are so ambigous though that I'm not sure it'd work.

As for OJ's future, he'll be at NCH next year. I think it's all been blown out of proportion. Hargrave would be good for him, but I doubt he'd succeed in that environment. He's obviously use to the superstar status, Hargrave would take none of that. There's no special treatment. It'd definitely set him straight, but I doubt OJ would even contimplate going there. Hargrave's had a decent number of good recruits over the years. Of course, nothing like that other VA HS team.


----------



## KobeIsOverrated (Apr 23, 2006)

The NBA doesn't need anymore thugs. The NBA's image is bad enough already now. Thanks Pacers.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I don't think that one's high school class is dependent on age. You cvould be 24 and in high school and noone would say your class had graduated. Right now, he is classified as a member of the high school class of 2007. I would expect the only circumstances he could be in the NBA Draft any earlier than 2008 would be to get his GED or have enough credits to graduate with the class of 2006 this year (the latter is, I assume, highly unlikely).

If he could get his GED this year, he would be reclassified as a class of 2006 player, and be eligible to be taken second behind Greg Oden.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

That is because he plays there.

I also assume that you are an extensive basketball fan of all levels not just NBA like myself so it is not surprising that people like us would know of him.

Hopfully his suspension (however long it is) doesn't effect his appearences at national HS all-star games like McDonald's where he is bound to get more exposure.

Guy is some kind of talent though. Made the All-USA basketball team again.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/preps/basketball/2006-04-17-boys-all-usa-team_x.htm



TucsonClip said:


> People in Ohio and Kentucky know his name well. I've been hearing about him since he was in 8th grade.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

According to him, he never applied...

OJ Mayo Goes ON Record



> "I got into a verbal confrontation and I was treated like any one else and was suspended for four days. Four days turned into 180 days, I don’t know where that came from.”
> 
> “I never even applied for Oak Hill,” Mayo said. “I went up there to talk to Mike and Nolan about college to see who they were looking at."


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

1st off mayo is only 18 he'll be 19 soon. I dont know why people are all caught up on his age. Tim Thomas and Stromile Swift were 19 when they were seniors. Ed cota was 20 years old when he was at st thomas more. Once you get to a certain level age i thrown out the window its not like its a 15 yr old kid playn against a 11 yr old. second how can you call him a "thug". Yes he got in trouble and suspended but have you ever thought about the amount of pressure he has on his shoulders? Being the so called "star" since 7th grade can add a lot of stress and a lot of hatred from your peers. Yes oj was wrong for doing what he did but we aren't in his shoes and it could of been a lot worse


----------



## GBFanJ (Dec 17, 2003)

Mayo, do the entire United States a favor and STAY IN SCHOOL!

The last thing we need right now is you to drop of of high school, play somewhere else and get paid for it, then go to the NBA. That would set one of the worst possible precedents ever. Not only would the high school NBA prospects not consider going to college, but would consider not even staying in high school. Also, the effect would be felt BEYOND high school and college basketball. This would create role-models that didn't graduate high school, and that could influence regular high school students. If they're considering dropping out of high school, it would only be supported if they see role-models that are successful without finishing high school. It would just contribute to the downward moral spiral that is already present all over the world.

Don't make the stupidest possible decision ever. Though there may be no way to keep you in college for a full four years, at least stay in high school.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

GBFanJ said:


> Mayo, do the entire United States a favor and STAY IN SCHOOL!
> 
> The last thing we need right now is you to drop of of high school, play somewhere else and get paid for it, then go to the NBA. That would set one of the worst possible precedents ever. Not only would the high school NBA prospects not consider going to college, but would consider not even staying in high school. Also, the effect would be felt BEYOND high school and college basketball. This would create role-models that didn't graduate high school, and that could influence regular high school students. If they're considering dropping out of high school, it would only be supported if they see role-models that are successful without finishing high school. It would just contribute to the downward moral spiral that is already present all over the world.
> 
> Don't make the stupidest possible decision ever. Though there may be no way to keep you in college for a full four years, at least stay in high school.


Sadly enough it will happen. There is no doubt in my mind that a player will eventually drop out of highschool in order to pursue a professional career. Most likely it will be a player with issues such as Mayo, a player who has no desire to attend highschool or college for that matter, a player who is in a financial hardship or simply a player who believes playing could hurt his stock and cause an injury. With companies such as Nike and Addidas willing to pay these kids at younger and younger ages it defiinetly isn't out of the question.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know how in this world if someone is willing to give you a shoe deal for 5-10 million dollars, could that ever be considered a bad decision to take it.

I'd rather have money and lose it all, then never have the opportunity to get it period. 

Why is it okay for Freddie Adu to get paid before he's even in HS, but OJ Mayo dropping out and getting a GED, while going on to get paid millions is a bad thing? To me it isn't. Go get your paper OJ.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

HKF said:


> I don't know how in this world if someone is willing to give you a shoe deal for 5-10 million dollars, could that ever be considered a bad decision to take it.
> 
> I'd rather have money and lose it all, then never have the opportunity to get it period.
> 
> Why is it okay for Freddie Adu to get paid before he's even in HS, but OJ Mayo dropping out and getting a GED, while going on to get paid millions is a bad thing? To me it isn't. Go get your paper OJ.


I agree 100% man..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

GBFanJ said:


> Mayo, do the entire United States a favor and STAY IN SCHOOL!
> 
> The last thing we need right now is you to drop of of high school, play somewhere else and get paid for it, then go to the NBA. That would set one of the worst possible precedents ever. Not only would the high school NBA prospects not consider going to college, but would consider not even staying in high school. Also, the effect would be felt BEYOND high school and college basketball. This would create role-models that didn't graduate high school, and that could influence regular high school students. If they're considering dropping out of high school, it would only be supported if they see role-models that are successful without finishing high school. It would just contribute to the downward moral spiral that is already present all over the world.
> 
> Don't make the stupidest possible decision ever. Though there may be no way to keep you in college for a full four years, at least stay in high school.


Your heart is in the right place, but guess what, it's an individual decision that one doesn't want to go to college and that's his American right. Please don't sit here and act self-righteous and say that dropping out of HS is contributing to a moral spiral. That's in your opinion.

As far as I'm concerned, the U.S. system is so far behind the times (in terms of how Europe does things) that this is something that I'm surprised took this long to happen.

Only in America could a kid want to drop out of school and get paid millions, be considered moral decline/decay/spiral or whatever and yet human beings can't stop warring with each other over nothing more than differences of opinion.

Something is wrong with this picture.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

HKF said:


> Your heart is in the right place, but guess what, it's an individual decision that one doesn't want to go to college and that's his American right. Please don't sit here and act self-righteous and say that dropping out of HS is contributing to a moral spiral. That's in your opinion.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the U.S. system is so far behind the times (in terms of how Europe does things) that this is something that I'm surprised took this long to happen.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I prefer the Euro system in general. No draft. You have an academy system from kids at the youngest age that come up through the system.

Its unfortunate. Guys like Mayo just let everyhtnig slide because they expect to get to the top one day. If he were in an academy system, he would get an integrated education with the sport.

But the shot at getting him would not be random, or based on the inverse order of league success.

Oh, and Bill Simmons is an idiot.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

HKF said:


> I don't know how in this world if someone is willing to give you a shoe deal for 5-10 million dollars, could that ever be considered a bad decision to take it.
> 
> I'd rather have money and lose it all, then never have the opportunity to get it period.
> 
> Why is it okay for Freddie Adu to get paid before he's even in HS, but OJ Mayo dropping out and getting a GED, while going on to get paid millions is a bad thing? To me it isn't. Go get your paper OJ.


With me it's less about the kid who obviously had the ability and talent to put himself in position to be able to make such decision and more about the kid who doesn't have the ability or the talent to put himself in that position but believes he does. Having worked with many young aspiring professional athletes, generally most of them have no interest in education due to the fact that they believe they have the ability to make the jump from highschool to the NBA (until the rule changes). I can't tell you how many times I've heard, "Man! I don't need this stuff (education), I'm going to the NBA!" So, with that perspective a kid dropping out of highschool to pursue a career in the NBA isn't a good thing in my mind.

Also, not to make this a race isssue or to make generalizations, but I would be willing to bet most of the young athletes who want to be like Freddie Adu have more and better resources, a better support system at home and in the schools to help in guiding them to make the right decisions that young athletes that watch OJ Mayo don't have. So in general the kid who aspires to be like Adu who fails has something to fall back on while the kid who aspires to be like Mayo doesn't.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mayo is not some random kid. He's a guy who is actually going to get paid. Some random kid, in Hampton Roads or Newport News, Virginia that isn't even close to getting a shoe deal worth millions doesn't have the option of dropping out and going pro. 

The only reason why I'm saying OJ should do it, is because he is 18 now and will turn 19 later this year. The earliest he could go pro is 20 (before turning 21 during his rookie season). He should take the money and run now, because most of the kids in his class are almost one and a half years younger then he is. 

Same is the case with Billy Walker.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

HKF said:


> Mayo is not some random kid. He's a guy who is actually going to get paid. Some random kid, in Hampton Roads or Newport News, Virginia that isn't even close to getting a shoe deal worth millions doesn't have the option of dropping out and going pro.
> 
> The only reason why I'm saying OJ should do it, is because he is 18 now and will turn 19 later this year. The earliest he could go pro is 20 (before turning 21 during his rookie season). He should take the money and run now, because most of the kids in his class are almost one and a half years younger then he is.
> 
> Same is the case with Billy Walker.


I'm not saying Mayo is some random kid, he obviously is the exception to the rule. However, kids who are let's say around 12-15 right now don't understand that and believe they have the same opportunity Mayo has, so at the age of 12-15 they begin to plan their lives only to see when it is too late that they won't make it and have nothing to fall back on. 

I will say I agree with you that Mayo should take the jump right now if the opportunity is there, but I believe the NBA and NBDL should ammend the new rules if they lead to kids dropping out of highshool to pursue a professional career.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Who says he has to go to the NBDL? He could play in a foreign league. I'm sure an Italian team that always gets crushed by the powerhouses in their league would be more than happy to take a shot on Mayo.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The torch has been lit, you can be a teen phenom in the NBA, they just put in an age minimum for various reasons. There's no going back. 

And as a possible valuable NBA player who's a legal adult, I say have at it and get him in the NBA for our entertainment and his basletball development. 

I can't worry about his character or personal development, especially when he'd be a rookie instead of Big Man On Campus, practicing more than in college against better competition, and travelling often with supervision. And I can't see him in Europe or the NBDL, so that would be bad (and who has come from the NBDL to be a consisten starter?)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

jokeaward said:


> The torch has been lit, you can be a teen phenom in the NBA, they just put in an age minimum for various reasons. There's no going back.
> 
> And as a possible valuable NBA player who's a legal adult, I say have at it and get him in the NBA for our entertainment and his basletball development.
> 
> I can't worry about his character or personal development, especially when he'd be a rookie instead of Big Man On Campus, practicing more than in college against better competition, and travelling often with supervision. *And I can't see him in Europe or the NBDL, so that would be bad (and who has come from the NBDL to be a consisten starter?)*


Chris Andersen (before getting kicked out), Bobby Simmons, Smush Parker


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

This is good for Mayo. Sometimes it's good to see the egotistical and big-headed shunned from the opportunity to take the easy road. He may think he's about to have it all, but I imagine he'll be the next rich superstar who will eventually leave the game with much success to be desired (Steph).


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

jworth said:


> This is good for Mayo. Sometimes it's good to see the egotistical and big-headed shunned from the opportunity to take the easy road. He may think he's about to have it all, but I imagine he'll be the next rich superstar who will eventually leave the game with much success to be desired (Steph).


wut? how can u say he is big headed and egotistical


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> Mayo is not some random kid. He's a guy who is actually going to get paid. *Some random kid, in Hampton Roads or Newport News, Virginia that isn't even close to getting a shoe deal worth millions doesn't have the option of dropping out and going pro. *
> 
> .


lol is this a subliminal to scottie reynolds?


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Priest said:


> wut? how can u say he is big headed and egotistical


That's basically what we hear about him. That he thinks he's above the rules because he's good at basketball, etc.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Priest said:


> lol is this a subliminal to scottie reynolds?


Scottie Reynolds is from Herndon, VA (Northern VA), Hampton Roads or Newport News, Virginia is in Southeast VA and is where I live, which is why I believe he brought that up.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> Scottie Reynolds is from Herndon, VA (Northern VA), Hampton Roads or Newport News, Virginia is in Southeast VA and is where I live, which is why I believe he brought that up.


got u


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Not sure why they would turn him down, sure he's a bit of a troublemaker but he's still a fantastic basketball player.

I hope he goes to the D League personally.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Jameh said:


> Not sure why they would turn him down, sure he's a bit of a troublemaker but he's still a fantastic basketball player.


I guess, to a school, OJ's basketball skills didn't override the fact that he's had problems as of late, and he withheld the fact that he'd been suspended, even when asked if there was anything he wanted to make apparent to Oak Hill. When it comes down to it, Oak Hill might be a great High School Basketball program, but it's still a school. The school itself probably doesn't want the problems or question marks about OJ's attitude around. I'm sure the basketball coaches wanted him, I'm just not sure the school did.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Mayo Strikes Back


----------

